# Magic Jack



## tcward (Dec 15, 2009)

Anybody tried the magic jack internet phone hookup? Got one today and it's working like a charm! Is it too good to be true?


----------



## jmalecek (Dec 15, 2009)

Mine has been working problem free for the last 6 months. It has hold music when you click over to the other line on call waiting.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Dec 15, 2009)

I unplugged mine, it slowed my computer way down


----------



## magnum_a5 (Dec 15, 2009)

Mine works great. Have it hooked up to a computer that I dont use much.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 16, 2009)

I have used one for almost a year with no issues.......Saved me
lots of money on LD calls, and no problems with my computer...I
don't leave it running all the time, just business hours for making
calls....


----------



## Gunsmoke (Dec 18, 2009)

I  bought one recently  and it works great you can use it anywhere you have internet  service.


----------



## usmc2112 (Dec 20, 2009)

i have mine hooked on a  spare computer it works great...but sometimes it sounds like your talking on a ham radio....but it's only 1.70 a month!


----------

